# 2x P&S controllers in parrallel, 144v 1000amps?



## algea07 (Oct 1, 2010)

i have been planning to build an electric car in the near future for a couple of months now, i was planing to do a direct drive duel netgain 9". i was thinking that four P&S controllers, two for each motor wired in parallel should give me 144v at 1000amps for each motor.
*
can controllers be wired in parallel to double the amps, or will the way they cut up the voltage cause them to interfere with each other?*

anyway i thought the buying the set would be and easy way to build the controller (kinda like a complicated leggo set [if not i've only wasted $600]) given my limited electrical expertise.

so i thought i could run two netgains at a total of 288v at 2000amps with a controller worth about $2400. is this worth while/possible or should i just bite the bullet and get the zilla 2K, spend a bit more money and save a lot of stuffing around.

*would it be possible to run both motors from the same 144v battery pack? Run the motors in parallel?*

*Additional info: *
-the doner car will be either a BMW or a Mercedes Benz, late 80s to early 90s . i know form other conversions that the transwarp 9 will fit where the gearbox used to be in a BMW. This isn't set in concrete if i find a car that'll fit an 11" motor where the gearbox is I might reconsider.
-batteries will be lithium.

i realise that this might sound a bit optimistic and expensive, but i have already decided i am willing to spend $25,000 on this car. and i don't see the point in spending $10,000 on a car i wont be happy with.


----------



## peggus (Feb 18, 2008)

algea07 said:


> i have been planning to build an electric car in the near future for a couple of months now, i was planing to do a direct drive duel netgain 9". i was thinking that four P&S controllers, two for each motor wired in parallel should give me 144v at 1000amps for each motor.
> *
> can controllers be wired in parallel to double the amps, or will the way they cut up the voltage cause them to interfere with each other?*
> .


No, they can not be run in parallel without modifications. It can be done in two ways: 
Add paralleling inductors, you'll need about 100uH (preferably more), 500A inductor in series with each controller. 
Or, you can modify the controllers to run synchronized, or off of one control board. You might still need some inductance in series with each controller depending on how you synchronize the controllers, but much less than in previous case, maybe ~1-5uH.



algea07 said:


> *would it be possible to run both motors from the same 144v battery pack? Run the motors in parallel?*


Yes


----------

